# Chat moderation



## Kirito (Feb 6, 2020)

It seems like every part of the site aside from chat has some form of moderation to keep things some level of civil. Lately chat has had autists who make everything about themselves and it ruins any chance of anything being discussed other than their lack of any social grace. These people just shit up chat constantly for days until a mod stops by for a few minutes and puts them in the corner. I feel like giving some regular power to put people in the corner themself would do a lot to help


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Feb 6, 2020)

Agree and support. Chats are always garbage but lately KF chat has been garbager than it needs to be. It's time for a garbage man.


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 6, 2020)

> puts them in the corner.



Nobody puts @Angel Baby Firefly In a corner


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 6, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> Nobody puts @Angel Baby Firefly In a corner
> View attachment 1134000


That was really well done.

Also I agree chat has been extra shitty lately, I say make @JSGOTI a mod of chat as well.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Feb 6, 2020)

you could go to literally anywhere else on the internet to chat if you hate freedom so much. moderation has never made anything better.


----------



## The Fool (Feb 6, 2020)

chat is a sponge just like beauty parlor, it's something to be avoided.


----------



## Twinkie (Feb 6, 2020)

OK but let's just be honest here, you have been baiting the autist du jour for a few hours at this point. I don't necessarily disagree with what you're proposing, but civility is a two-way street.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 6, 2020)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> OK but let's just be honest here, you have been baiting the autist du jour for a few hours at this point. I don't necessarily disagree with what you're proposing, but civility is a two-way street.


I was fucking with him yesterday but now I'm just trying to get him to stop intentionally fucking chat up. By this point he's openly admitting to it


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Feb 6, 2020)

Having chat moderation would be cool because it would mean more autists getting chatbanned and making hilarious threads about it a la self-hating troon.


----------



## Give Her The D (Feb 6, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> I was fucking with him yesterday but now I'm just trying to get him to stop intentionally fucking chat up. By this point he's openly admitting to it



I can +1 this. I walked into it and the guy wouldn't fucking stop even with @Bastard Samurai telling him to just stop sperging.


----------



## tuscangarder (Feb 6, 2020)

There already are moderators. This is gay and dumb. Stop being a Pussy.


----------



## אΩ+1 (Feb 6, 2020)

The only person, that I know of that moderates chat is Null.


----------



## אΩ+1 (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm if I have to repeat myself to reiterate on what I said about you having problems populating other chatrooms in the JAWSH chat, is a problem with the design of the widget UI not giving the users of chat any indication of new chat messages being posted without having to click anything on the chat widget.


----------



## GethN7 (Feb 7, 2020)

Chat is such a dumpster fire I've been avoiding it entirely. Moderating it more effectively would be nice, but it's basically going to be as effective as pissing in an ocean of piss from where I'm sitting.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Feb 7, 2020)

Chat is a melting pot of friendship. Who needs mods when you have respect for your fellow man?


----------



## GethN7 (Feb 7, 2020)

I currently have some custom CSS enabled that basically hides the chat window across the site because it's such a sewer.

Actually makes scrolling down the front page shorter and the page loads a bit quicker.

For those who enjoy the chat box, I do hope it gets better moderation, but I currently am not optimistic that will be possible given how fast it can go and how unless you have a window open constantly you can miss so much if you just check in at random times. At least site threads are easier to police because it's impossible by design to miss posts in the shuffle by default.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 7, 2020)

Chat is literally just for shitposting and people to get into stupid fights over nothing.

Mods can be contacted to come in and clean up if necessary.

I see no reason to assign a person to it permanently.


----------



## David Allen Coe (Feb 7, 2020)

I didn't think this was the kind of place that needed to "moderate" their chat. What happened to having balls?

I mean, unless you are getting an influx of spammers or something, but it just sounds like some one got burned in the kitchen  and is real sore about it to me.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 7, 2020)

Free my nigga @Desire Lines he dindu nuffin


----------



## Arcturus (Feb 7, 2020)

Chat is only good for a few things. Site updates, slap fights, and laughing at people telling their life stories. Don't take away my god damn slap fights between browsing threads.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Feb 7, 2020)

Bastard Samurai said:


> I was fucking with him yesterday but now I'm just trying to get him to stop intentionally fucking chat up. By this point he's openly admitting to it


I dunno man.. I don’t really have a dog in this fight as I don’t go in chat much, but you can’t bait someone and then _complain that they responded to your bait._

tard was acting tarded, you baited them, now they’re acting extra tarded.. this shouldn’t be a surprise?

also is there a report button? If not in the chat then I guess you could report the profile and put a note as to why or something. Otherwise take it toPMs or profile posts, I guess. Spergs  typically burn out _if you quit baiting them._


----------



## Null (Feb 7, 2020)

Chat is my throne room and historically only admins moderate it.

What I'd like to do is open second channels and have per-room moderation but my attempts to encourage people to use side chats have failed. Maybe once I get around to allowing things like image uploads, and once the site is stable enough to reliably conduct conversation, people might use second channels, but for now it's just what I can put up with.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Feb 7, 2020)

Keep mods out of chat. How will we discover who to make fun of if people aren't allowed to sperg and humiliate themselves in chat?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 7, 2020)

Null said:


> Chat is my throne room and historically only admins moderate it.
> 
> What I'd like to do is open second channels and have per-room moderation but my attempts to encourage people to use side chats have failed. Maybe once I get around to allowing things like image uploads, and once the site is stable enough to reliably conduct conversation, people might use second channels, but for now it's just what I can put up with.


Perhaps you could make a thunderdome chat for the tardspergs who are banned from the proper chat. 

That could make for an entertaining read.


----------



## Maskull (Feb 7, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Perhaps you could make a thunderdome chat for the tardspergs who are banned from the proper chat.
> 
> That could make for an entertaining read.


_That would be amazing._


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 7, 2020)

Chat doesn’t need moderation. It isn’t a lolcow thread nor does it have any central topic or theme surrounding it. Let people do what they want


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 7, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Perhaps you could make a thunderdome chat for the tardspergs who are banned from the proper chat.
> 
> That could make for an entertaining read.


It'd be a land of tard cum and JULAAAAAAY.


----------



## David Allen Coe (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah, I mean, I guess since I don't have chat privileges yet, my opinion isn't worth too much, but what exactly is the problem? People not talking about what you want them to? Are people upsetting you? What exactly had been going on in chat that's so bad? Curious minds want to know.

Also I find Null saying, "Whatever I can put up with" a little disconcerting. Are people spam tagging him or something?  I just don't get why what people talk about in chat would matter to him. Though, I suppose he did call it his "throne room" lol.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Feb 7, 2020)

Chat is shit anyway. Just take it as an extension of Inner Circle.


----------



## gobbogobb (Feb 7, 2020)

@GethN7  you used to love making an ass of yourself in chat  Why the veneer of hate now?


----------



## GethN7 (Feb 7, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> View attachment 1134716View attachment 1134718
> @GethN7  you used to love making an ass of yourself in chat  Why the veneer of hate now?



This is precisely why I called it a sewer. I was a fool to add to the stench and I regret dearly the fact I ever bothered and I have no plans to do so again.

Whomever wishes to filter the fetid waters of that sewer from this day onward, you have my prayers, because you will certainly need them.


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 7, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> View attachment 1134716View attachment 1134718
> @GethN7  you used to love making an ass of yourself in chat  Why the veneer of hate now?


That's embarrassing


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Feb 7, 2020)

OP is free to moderate my nuts



gobbogobb said:


> @GethN7  you used to love making an ass of yourself in chat  Why the veneer of hate now?



Geth only played those games where you fuck children so he could provide a Christian perspective to us non-believers.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Feb 8, 2020)

Not exactly moderation related, but I have a chat suggestion - disable link embedding in KF chat.

Here's my reasoning: ever since chat got put on the front page, it started loading noticeably slower. You have to wait not just for the page to load, but also wait until all the messages in chat have loaded and it's scrolled to the bottom, which takes a few seconds to load. Some people even use custom scripts to remove it from the front page altogether.

Add to this the fact that embedding links breaks half the time and they either keep attempting to embed indefinitely or until it eventually gives up and/or shows the "something went wrong" error, and you can see why it can be a problem for some, especially if they have to load all those links all at once by going back to the front page and/or dedicated chat page, and you can see why it can be a problem for some people. It can lead to slightly frustrating misclicks and eat up a lot of data on mobile devices.

And especially now that the server is in super slow mode due to low space, I think it's best to dedicate whatever vacant space is left there for more important things, such as actual forum posts.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 8, 2020)

Everyone wants more moderation until they're the ones getting banned for something stupid.


----------



## GethN7 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm probably going to get drowned in hats and trashcans and puzzle pieces for this because I'm advocating ruining what some deem a form of entertainment, but the starting fights with people in chat just creates infighting and that's counterproductive. If someone is being a spastic in chat, kick them out for awhile. If they lose their shit over a temp ban, then fine, give them a thread to be laughed at.

And this should go both ways. No matter who started a stupid fight in chat, they should be kicked out for however long is needed to get the message across starting shit is idiotic, and if they continue losing their spaghetti on the forum, then fine, thread mock them for it. Besides, it's quite hypocritical for the rules to say messing with people offsite will get you on the shit list here while doing it on-site is somehow fine.

It would even have an effect on keeping the chat from sucking up resources so much because aside from when slapfights occur, I noticed it was otherwise pretty peaceful and not as laggy. No skin off my nose etiher way now since I plan to leave chat alone by default now, but just a few suggestions I hope someone considers for those who still use it.


----------



## David Allen Coe (Feb 8, 2020)

GethN7 said:


> I'm probably going to get drowned in hats and trashcans and puzzle pieces for this because I'm advocating ruining what some deem a form of entertainment, but the starting fights with people in chat just creates infighting and that's counterproductive. If someone is being a spastic in chat, kick them out for awhile. If they lose their shit over a temp ban, then fine, give them a thread to be laughed at.
> 
> And this should go both ways. No matter who started a stupid fight in chat, they should be kicked out for however long is needed to get the message across starting shit is idiotic, and if they continue losing their spaghetti on the forum, then fine, thread mock them for it. Besides, it's quite hypocritical for the rules to say messing with people offsite will get you on the shit list here while doing it on-site is somehow fine.
> 
> It would even have an effect on keeping the chat from sucking up resources so much because aside from when slapfights occur, I noticed it was otherwise pretty peaceful and not as laggy. No skin off my nose etiher way now since I plan to leave chat alone by default now, but just a few suggestions I hope someone considers for those who still use it.



Wait, so you guys actively go out and ban people who 'start fights' on an internet forum? Uh... guys? No one else see the problems with this?

"infighting"
"counter-productive"

I'm sorry, did I join a club? Are we supposed to go out and put on our Kiwi Bird Fur Suits and dance in a circle singing kumbaya? Is this a sex thing?


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 8, 2020)

I’ll do it, someone hook me up with chat powers.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Feb 8, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Perhaps you could make a thunderdome chat for the tardspergs who are banned from the proper chat.
> 
> That could make for an entertaining read.


1. Create a special chat for banned people.
2. Unban everyone ever banned (other than spam accounts).
3. Edit their permissions so they can only post in that chat and nowhere else. 
4. Watch.
5. Drink.
6. Laugh.


----------



## gobbogobb (Feb 8, 2020)

David Allen Coe said:


> Wait, so you guys actively go out and ban people who 'start fights' on an internet forum? Uh... guys? No one else see the problems with this?
> 
> "infighting"
> "counter-productive"
> ...


Nah geth is just butt blasted because he gets cyberbowled every time he enters chat


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 8, 2020)

Null said:


> my attempts to encourage people to use side chats have failed


every time you click on a side chat, practically the whole page has to reload. it's not a herding problem, even if the site was lightning fast, it would still be inconvenient as hell

plus the side chats have always been targeted toward a very specific part of the forum, rather than just like having a 'general 2' where people could take conversations that are running long and getting in the way of talking about lolcows


----------



## GethN7 (Feb 8, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> Nah geth is just butt blasted because he gets cyberbowled every time he enters chat



I'm not ever entering again and have the chat window blocked in my browser for the indefinite future so I will never deal with it or anything ever posted there ever again, whatever goes on there is not my business anymore, but given infighting nonsense has leaked out into the main forum to the point even Null has been annoyed with it, I decided to submit a proposal for those who still care about a feature I'm not using anymore.

If it helps Null have to deal with less frustration and otherwise keeps peace around here, then I hope my proposal is adopted. If not, oh well, I tried to be helpful.

My own aggravations there are indeed a fact, but this has been a problem others than me have noted, and as I said before, since I will never see another thing posted in a place I have written off as a sewer from now on, I don't care what anyone says about me there, they can scream into the ether forever and I have chat notifications disabled, so they will be wasting their time trying to get my attention anyway.


----------



## gobbogobb (Feb 8, 2020)

So ok Geth.  Why are you so verbose and passionate about a forum feature you never intend to use again?

Could it be the infighting you speak of was the cyberbullies who called you a particular p word?

Was it the people who called out the hypocrisy of Christcenteredgaming?

Both?

Because for someone who doesn't care, you care quite a lot.


----------



## GethN7 (Feb 8, 2020)

gobbogobb said:


> So ok Geth.  Why are you so verbose and passionate about a forum feature you never intend to use again?
> 
> Because for someone who doesn't care, you care quite a lot.



I said all I planned to say on the subject, whatever further inferences you draw are yours, not mine.

Now that's been accomplished, don't expect further replies, I will ignore them.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 9, 2020)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> I’ll do it, someone hook me up with chat powers.


Still no chat powers.  C’mon, chop-chop


----------

